# Lenkrad für ATS und ETS2?



## GamesBond91 (4. November 2019)

*Lenkrad für ATS und ETS2?*

Hallo,

Ich suche ein Lenkrad für ATS und ETS2, welches könnt Ihr mir da empfehlen?
Das G29 ist mir zu teuer.


MfG


----------



## HisN (4. November 2019)

*AW: Lenkrad für ATS und ETS2?*

Wie viel Geld haben wir denn übrig wenn 200 Euro zu teuer sind?
Kannst Dir ja ein altes G27 oder G25 gebraucht kaufen.


----------



## GamesBond91 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Lenkrad für ATS und ETS2?*

100 € maximal , kriegt man dafür denn noch was vernünftiges? Ich brauche das Lenkrad nur für ETS2 und ATS.


----------



## GamesBond91 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Lenkrad für ATS und ETS2?*

hat jemand mit diesem hier Erfahrung? SPEEDLINK TRAILBLAZER Gaming Lenkrad fuer PS4 Xbox PS3 PC inkl. Pedale PA-1743  | eBay

Oder dieses Speedlink DRIFT OZ, ist das gut?


----------



## GamesBond91 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Lenkrad für ATS und ETS2?*

Ok hat sich wieder erledigt.


----------



## heamer_GER (4. November 2019)

*AW: Lenkrad für ATS und ETS2?*

welches wurde denn bestellt ?


----------



## GamesBond91 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Lenkrad für ATS und ETS2?*

Ist ein G920 geworden, ich habe für 169 € Bei Ebay eins gekauft, wollt eigentlich nicht mehr als 100 € ausgeben, aber so wirkliche alternativen scheint es wohl nicht zu geben, das Speedlink Drift O Z wollt ich mir erst holen, aber nur 180 grad lenkeinschlag? Sowas brauch ich nicht wirklich, mit den G920 werde ich auch das neue NFS zocken sowie mein The Crew2 und Forza Horizon 4.


----------



## heamer_GER (4. November 2019)

*AW: Lenkrad für ATS und ETS2?*

gute entschiedung, dann hast du was vernünfiges.
War auch seit längerem am Überlegen, Lenkrad macht einfach was her im ETS2.

Bei mir Ist es ein T300 RS GT geworden,  war auch erst bei was günstigerem gucken aber mich dann doch durchgerungen mehr auszugeben.
Mein auschlaggebendes Game war aber  DIRT Rally 2.0


----------

